# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  kako naći temu

## makita

nikad mi ne uspije

tražim temu o izletima 

zvala se : "zanimljiva mjesta i aktivnosti za klince" ili tako nekako

htjela sam updateat da je zanimljiv projekt aktualan
http://www.visitsinj.com/hr/Home/Vij...tina-adventure

----------


## kavofob

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/7213-Za...osti+za+klince

ideš na naprednu pretragu i označiš da pretražuje samo naslove

----------


## makita

Hvala

----------


## fiškalka

Što se događa ako davatelj prava na dož.uživanje umre prije uživaoca? Dali se uživanje briše automatski?

----------


## fiškalka

Što se događa ako davatelj prava na dož.uživanje umre prije uživaoca? Dali se uživanje briše automatski?

----------

